# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Grammar

## Ник

I read that when speaking to a male or female in Polish you apply different endings to words, is this in addition to a case-system like Russian  ::  ?!

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

> I read that when speaking to a male or female in Polish you apply different endings to words, is this in addition to a case-system like Russian  ?!

 Welcome to most European Languages 101

----------


## kamka

> I read that when speaking to a male or female in Polish you apply different endings to words, is this in addition to a case-system like Russian  ?!

 um, not really the case-system, it's the person-system, or however you call it. But yes, you do apply differnt endings. Example: Ona poszła (she went), on poszedł (he went), ona czytała (she was reading), on czytał (he was reading)

----------

> I read that when speaking to a male or female in Polish you apply different endings to words, is this in addition to a case-system like Russian  ?!

 The same story in Russian.

----------


## Ник

Not always when talking _to_ a person. Only if you say something in the past tense (and other obvious cases I don't want to explain). But I translated 'I love you' (present tense mind you) for a friend and the translator asked 'man speaking to woman or woman speaking to man?'.
That's when I went   ::  , hrmn, that's interesting.

----------


## kamka

well, the translator must've been weird 'cause I love you would be the same way for no matter which gender. It's always "Kocham cię".

----------


## translationsnmru

> well, the translator must've been weird 'cause I love you would be the same way for no matter which gender. It's always "Kocham cię".

 Perhaps he just wanted to sound extremely polite and translate it like "Kocham pani" or "kocham pana".

----------


## kamka

> Perhaps he just wanted to sound extremely polite and translate it like "Kocham pani*ą*" or "kocham pana".

 yeah, well, I guess that's some option.   ::   translators can be so weird sometimes.  ::  [/b]

----------


## Duffy

> Perhaps he just wanted to sound extremely polite and translate it like "Kocham pani" or "kocham pana".

 You should say Kocham panią (always with ACCUSATIVUS, not GENETIVUS). Kocham pani it sounds like I love your... (money, breasts etc.)  ::

----------

